# [SOLVED] Video Controller (VGA Compatible)



## jmckdufc (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello folks, I had to do a fresh install of XP and am now looking for a Video Controller driver. The PC was just a generic box that's been built by somebody, so no manafacturer to go on.

The hardware ID's are:

PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_7205&SUBSYS_70611462&REV_01
PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_7205&SUBSYS_70611462
PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_7205&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_7205&CC_0300

:grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

Hi try this http://downloads.viaarena.com/WinXPE/May05/xpesp2_km400_16944216_xp_wishld_logod_v20.zip


----------



## jmckdufc (Apr 23, 2008)

Cheers!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome glad your sorted


----------

